# Setting up my Juwel Rekord 110L tank!



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys,
So for christmas i got an upgrade from my old 60L aquarium to a 110l tank. This thread is going to be updated as I set up and stock the tank. 










The tank is a Juwel rekord 800 with an internal filter.










26th December- Here i have placed some of my new decorations and some i have recycled from my old tank in the bottom of the tank. 










27th of december- Tank has been filled with about 50% of the gravel and filled with water to begin the cycling process. I have ordered a background from aqua-maniac so the rest of the gravel will be added once that has arrived. 








(background should look somthing like this one) 

27th december -Today i ordered a filter cover from Juwel to disguise the built in filter as a piece of rock 










2nd January- This morning my air pump set up has arrived from seapets. the pump is a Tetra APS 100 and is currently powering one air stone. Today has also see the addition of a few plants from the old aquarium (which is currently still working as there is still fish in it). The larger plant in the middle was looking rather worse for wear and as I am not sure what sort of plant it is im not sure what is wrong with it (any suggestions would be great)










The next step is to wait for my deliveries and continue cycling the tank. Bare in mind all the current decorations are placed haphazardly and will be moved around once the backgrounds are in! : victory:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> Hey guys,
> So for christmas i got an upgrade from my old 60L aquarium to a 110l tank. This thread is going to be updated as I set up and stock the tank.
> 
> image
> ...


add an extra light if you want to grow plants, also a co2 unit.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

There is 2 bulbs in the hood is this not enough?

You cannot see both in the picture of the tank ill grab a photo of the lid.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> image


that should be fine!:2thumb:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Got any advice on stocking? I currently have a bristlenose catfish, a cordydoras (have to get a few more of these) and 4 cardinal tetra (im going to get more of these)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> Got any advice on stocking? I currently have a bristlenose catfish, a cordydoras (have to get a few more of these) and 4 cardinal tetra (im going to get more of these)


bump the cardinal shoal up to 15-20. rummy nose tetras are good too- they shoal all the time. (see my thread on cardinals for my observations on their shoaling behaviour). a pair of pearl gouramies would be nice too. there are several dwarf cichlids you could also keep. all depends realy on what kinda fish you like. gimme an idea of that, & i can suggest more.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> bump the cardinal shoal up to 15-20. rummy nose tetras are good too- they shoal all the time. (see my thread on cardinals for my observations on their shoaling behaviour). a pair of pearl gouramies would be nice too. there are several dwarf cichlids you could also keep. all depends realy on what kinda fish you like. gimme an idea of that, & i can suggest more.


i was deffonatly planning on getting more tetra possibly mixing in some green neon tetra ( i was told they should shoal together easily enough) I used to have 2 Khuli (or ******) loachs which i really liked so i might get a few more of them. And I am deffonatly getting a few more Corydoras (possibly 3 more).


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> i was deffonatly planning on getting more tetra possibly mixing in some green neon tetra ( i was told they should shoal together easily enough) I used to have 2 Khuli (or ******) loachs which i really liked so i might get a few more of them. And I am deffonatly getting a few more Corydoras (possibly 3 more).


tetras from the neon group (cardinals, neons, green neons) only shoal at certain times of the day. but there are some others that shoal all the time, rummy nose being the best known example. harlequin rasboras also shoal consistently, but of course they aren't tetras, but relatives of barbs. got any other ideas for what types of fish you plan to keep?


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> tetras from the neon group (cardinals, neons, green neons) only shoal at certain times of the day. but there are some others that shoal all the time, rummy nose being the best known example. harlequin rasboras also shoal consistently, but of course they aren't tetras, but relatives of barbs. got any other ideas for what types of fish you plan to keep?


Im not really sure. I havnt thought to far into like i have a general idea but nothing certain. any other suggestions?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> Im not really sure. I havnt thought to far into like i have a general idea but nothing certain. any other suggestions?


there are quite a lot of rainbow fish you might like. depends on whether you want 'bread & butter' types, or if you prefer something a bit more different. i prefer the more unusual fish like catfish, cichlids, loaches (avoid sucking loach at all costs- they stop eating algae & then turn nasty), the rarer anabantids (dwarf bush fish, dwarf paradise such as spike-tails, etc), killifish, stuff like that.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> there are quite a lot of rainbow fish you might like. depends on whether you want 'bread & butter' types, or if you prefer something a bit more different. i prefer the more unusual fish like catfish, cichlids, loaches (avoid sucking loach at all costs- they stop eating algae & then turn nasty), the rarer anabantids (dwarf bush fish, dwarf paradise such as spike-tails, etc), killifish, stuff like that.


I think i prefer more colourful or as you said some more unusual (hence most the fish I'm sure about are catfish/loaches. I definitely want some colour though as I'm going for a natural looking set up there will be no colour in the form of weird gravel or decorations so the colourful fish will really stand out.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> I think i prefer more colourful or as you said some more unusual (hence most the fish I'm sure about are catfish/loaches. I definitely want some colour though as I'm going for a natural looking set up there will be no colour in the form of weird gravel or decorations so the colourful fish will really stand out.


if you plant the tank out heavily, that'll make it look more interesting, & will encourage more interesting behaviour in the fish. have a look at some of the L no. plecs- brilliant colours & patterns! upside down cats are also fascinating.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> if you plant the tank out heavily, that'll make it look more interesting, & will encourage more interesting behaviour in the fish. have a look at some of the L no. plecs- brilliant colours & patterns! upside down cats are also fascinating.


wont my bristlenose get a bit territorial if i add too many catfish type fish?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> wont my bristlenose get a bit territorial if i add too many catfish type fish?


not if there are plenty of hiding places. i've got a few L no. plecs in a rekord 60. they do chase each other a bit, but no harm is done.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> not if there are plenty of hiding places. i've got a few L no. plecs in a rekord 60. they do chase each other a bit, but no harm is done.


my Bristlenose was fine when i had 3 corys . aslong as he had his peice of bogwood haha!. would you mind uploading a picture of your tank? im curious now haha


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> my Bristlenose was fine when i had 3 corys . aslong as he had his peice of bogwood haha!. would you mind uploading a picture of your tank? im curious now haha


if i get round to it, i'll take a pic tomorrow & upload it. lights are out now- they are timed to go out at 9pm.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

okay, i would love to see your set up!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> okay, i would love to see your set up!


here ya go!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

oh wow , its fuller then i expected. what size tank have you got? looks great !


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> oh wow , its fuller then i expected. what size tank have you got? looks great !


cheers, but that's a crap pic of it tbh! it's a rekord 60.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

that ones about 2ft by 1ft by 1 ft right?.. sorta the little brother to the tank i got haha!  i got my filter cover today so illl stick a picture of that on as soon as the silicone has finished curing


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> that ones about 2ft by 1ft by 1 ft right?.. sorta the little brother to the tank i got haha!  i got my filter cover today so illl stick a picture of that on as soon as the silicone has finished curing


that's right- that's what it is! :2thumb: 
you can get covers for the filters? can you get lids for them? i have to put old juwel pads over the top of mine to stop the killies & other surface fish jumping into the filter! (had to scoop them out twice- no fun!:devil


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah does urs not have a lid like this? what filter do you have? they do a universal filter cover which you have to cut to the specific size (took me a about 2 hours due to using a crappy craft knife) 









(ignore the drawing of matt smith behind i didnt notice that was in the corner hahah) 
just looks like a peice of rock see (you get different designs) http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41eRtfS4Z6L.jpg


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> yeah does urs not have a lid like this? what filter do you have? they do a universal filter cover which you have to cut to the specific size (took me a about 2 hours due to using a crappy craft knife)
> 
> image
> (ignore the drawing of matt smith behind i didnt notice that was in the corner hahah)
> just looks like a peice of rock see (you get different designs) http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41eRtfS4Z6L.jpg


mine is the compact super. It has no lid.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

oh mine is the bioflow super i think it said on the box. how often do you find you have to replace the filter median/ what filter median do you use?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> oh mine is the bioflow super i think it said on the box. how often do you find you have to replace the filter median/ what filter median do you use?


i have to wash the floss pad every few days, & replace it every couple of months. the sponge blocks need washing out every month or so, & need replacing once every 6-12 months. just using the type of media supplied with the tank, but with a JBL bio-nitrat x pad between the 2 sponges.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

okay. surely replacing the sponges will get rid of the good bacteria though?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> okay. surely replacing the sponges will get rid of the good bacteria though?


no, you wash them in the bucket of tank water when you do a water change. i wash the floss pad under the tap, cos that doesn't matter.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

but what about when you replace them though.?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> but what about when you replace them though.?


you replace one, let it mature for a month, then replace another.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

ahh i get it, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

*Juwel FIlter cover*

Today after letting the silicone cure ive put my filter cover in. really pleased with how it looks!


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Today I got my Co2 unit which I have now rigged up and fitted in place.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

*Finally my 3d background has arrived!!! *

So after alot of unfortunate delays my 3D background from Aquamaniac  has finally arrived.! put it in yesterday although i havent really sorted the mesh out properly yet. Its looking great.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

*A massive update!!*

So I havnt updated this for a while but Ive decided now is a good time too. the tank is about 60% stocked and almost completely planted (I just need to get some java moss for a few more pebbles I have) So far the stocking level stands at-
2 cardinal tetra (they shoal with the neons)
7 neon tetra
1 corydora (I need to up the numbers but they are currently acclimatising in my LFS)
6 khuli (or ******) loachs (3 striped, 3 black)
1 bristlenose plec 

I plan on adding a more focal fish such as a betta or a type of gourami or something along these lines, im not really sure yet.

The tank is planted out with - java fern, anubias, a type of hairgrass, a sword plant, a red plant similar to the anubias (dont know what it is), and some cambomba (i think). Most of these are me geussing so could be wrong :lol2:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Just ordered some java moss to coat some pebbles and a bargain surplus plant selection (50 random plants for £7.95) so will be full planted soon!


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

I like the overall look of your tank, nice job. 

And the plant you think is probably cacomba, is.


----------



## Kif (Jan 15, 2010)

Tank looks great liking the background, couple of suggestions, maybe a bit late now but if your adding more Corydoras (5-6+) think about changing your substrate to sand, it will let them show more natural behaviour and is safer for them and your loaches.
The last one is on your stocking, it's easy to do but don't overstock to much 110l is a nice size but not massive, I would say you have room for the extra Corydoras or better look at the dwarf corys (habrosus, hastatus and pygmaeus) and then maybe something else on the small size.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

dbrack said:


> So I havnt updated this for a while but Ive decided now is a good time too. the tank is about 60% stocked and almost completely planted (I just need to get some java moss for a few more pebbles I have) So far the stocking level stands at-
> 2 cardinal tetra (they shoal with the neons)
> 7 neon tetra
> 1 corydora (I need to up the numbers but they are currently acclimatising in my LFS)
> ...


that's pretty cool- i'd add more cardinals though.


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

The cabomba is actually elodea. Also you can tie the anubias to the rock using either clear fishing line or cotton thread, the cotton will rot away at about the same rate the plant attaches to the rock.

Tank is looking very good, though please tell me that after all the work you've put into hiding the filter and getting a good background that you've replaced the big white thermometer for a sleek black digital one with a probe tucked out of sight?


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

I have been geussing the plants names just from trying to find aquarium plants on the internet that looks similar, I only know the basic ones like java fern, anubias etc. I have been using Aqadvisor to check my stocking level and im still within the the green area. I am considering adding more tetra, either cardinal or green neons. The substrate is about 20% sand which you can sort of see in the middle, they are beginning to just mix togther now though. And replacing the thermometer is on my list of things to do, I'm also currently setting up a L.williamsi set up so changing the thermometer isnt really a top priority right now hahah  thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Dan12345 (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks good mate, love the background.

Are you also dosing nutrients as well as Co2? Your plants are looking a little worse for wear and I'd do a little maintenance and cut back all the dying leaves.
All the plants you have in their are easy growers though so it shouldn't be too much of an issue getting them back to full strength.

Also with regards to stocking, although the tank may be 110 litres, you have to remember the downside to those awesome backgrounds is they eat a considerable amount of water volume. You're also losing out again as the filter unit is inside the tank eating up stocking space. All said and done you probably really only have about 80 litres of water.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Dan12345 said:


> Looks good mate, love the background.
> 
> Are you also dosing nutrients as well as Co2? Your plants are looking a little worse for wear and I'd do a little maintenance and cut back all the dying leaves.
> All the plants you have in their are easy growers though so it shouldn't be too much of an issue getting them back to full strength.
> ...


thanks, the few plants that arent looking too great are ones i transfered from my old aquarium.. In that one they had no co2 or any type of fertilizer so were gradually dieing. If you look at the first pictures I uploaded they probabbly look alot worse haha. They have come back pretty well. the 110L is taking into account the filter box i beleive as when i entered the tank dimensions into aqadvisor it came up with 125l not 110L as for the background taking up space, after an endless battle trying to prevent the smaller fish squeezing behind it. (no matter how hard i tried fish can squeeze into anywhere if they want to  ) I have just taken the netting off the side, the khulis love it round there and the tetra often go around there aswell. :lol2:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Currently treating for dreaded whitespot which has killed of quite a few of my fish.  in other news I got an order from Plants alive the other day which has been planted up.


----------

